# اريد اماكن شراء بنط الراوتر و اسعارها



## ahmed55ra (9 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوانى اريد معرفة اماكن شراء بنط راوتر cnc للحفر على الخشب
واسعارها

وياريت لو فيه حد يعرف معلومات عن الماكنه الى بتصنع البنط دى 

يا رب حد يفيدنى خصوصا فى موضوع الماكينه الى بتصنع البنط ويكون ليه خالص الشكر


----------



## ُEng.khaled (14 أغسطس 2012)

*اخى الفاضل السؤال هو هل تريد بنط صينيه ( سعر الواحده فى حدود 12 جنيه ) ام تريد بنط المانيه او ايطاليه او اسبانيه ( سعر الواحده فى حدود 200 او 250 جنيه ) ولكن البنط الاغلى العمر الافتراضى لها اعلى بكثير من البنط الصيني 
لو انت من مصر يبقي البنط الصيني هتلاقيها فى العتبه فى الرويعى والبنط الالمانى والايطالى والاسبانى نقوم نحن باستيرادها يرجى التواصل على الخاص اذا احتجت لاى منها
اما عن ماكينة تصنيع البنط فلا فكره لدى عنها 
وشكرا*


----------

